# 1939 Huffman Airflyte clean up



## fboggs1986 (Dec 28, 2015)

Got the 39 all cleaned up. Time to re grease and reassemble.











Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking good, Frank! What kind of treatment did you do on the paint? Raising the Hurricane bar!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow! Nice work.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2015)

Did you decide to keep it?

*edit* oops never mind.  I got you confused with the guy who was selling it.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 28, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Looking good, Frank! What kind of treatment did you do on the paint? Raising the Hurricane bar!



Thanks Don. Just very fine steel wool and wd40 real lightly then washed real good with soap and water. Turned out real well.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 28, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Did you decide to keep it?



I just picked it up the other day.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 28, 2015)

That's a great job. Bet you can't wait to get it together and ride!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks good, nice effort. Can't wait to see it assembled.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2015)

We may have to do a Huffman Hurricane ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 29, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> We may have to do a Huffman Hurricane ride! V/r Shawn



I like it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 30, 2015)

She's coming along!





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks really nice, and may I say, you have a great collection of bikes.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 30, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Looks really nice, and may I say, you have a great collection of bikes.



Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 30, 2015)

fboggs1986 said:


> She's coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've just secured a pair of bright blue Hunt-Wilde grips that you need for that bike! What's your address?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 31, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I've just secured a pair of bright blue Hunt-Wilde grips that you need for that bike! What's your address?



I got some grips for it. But I appriciate the offer sir!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Got the 39 all cleaned up. Time to re grease and reassemble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful bike! keith


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 31, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> beautiful bike! keith



Thanks. Finished product!




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 31, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Thanks. Finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



been working on my '38 dayton badged twin flex for awhile.  has original blue,and red under red latex. got the front& rear suspension working great,still waiting on a rack for it. love the long tank dayton's,they're so unique. keith


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 31, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> been working on my '38 dayton badged twin flex for awhile.  has original blue,and red under red latex. got the front& rear suspension working great,still waiting on a rack for it. love the long tank dayton's,they're so unique. keith



Nice! Love those twin flex's!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2016)

So are we gonna see it this coming Sunday on the Hurricane Coaster ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> So are we gonna see it this coming Sunday on the Hurricane Coaster ride? V/r Shawn



Hey Shawn,

Unfortunately no, I have drill weekend again. But I will be there in march!

Frank 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok maybe I'll bring my Twin Flex out for that one. We might have to shake the bushes and see who else will bring a Huffman out in March. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 1, 2016)

Huffman hurricane coaster ride in March? I just might have one by then!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sounds good to me!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 1, 2016)

Really enjoyed our ride yesterday-3 red vintage bikes cutting uptown-FUN!!


----------

